# Bridge Plans needed...



## Glass by Frass

To all,

I found this forum by accident. It looks like a load of information.
I'm a member of the USCG Auxiliary. My vocation is Navigation Systems. 
I want to scratch build a bridge in "O" or "HO" gauge for training purposes. 
I will be installing LED's for pier lights, etc. Is there anyone who has plans for a Bascule or Fixed bridge? I want to construct the bridge from balsa and cardboard. 
Also, would anyone know what the correct diameter would be for wooden dowels used for Pilings for either scale? 

Thanks, John


----------



## Reckers

Welcome to the forum. You might want to look at the following sites; I've never built one, but I tend to save information against a rainy day when my pockets are deep. *Grins*
http://www.blackbearcc.com/
http://www.blackbearcc.com/LSRTrestleClinic.htm
http://www.trainweb.org/tomfassett/models/trestle01/
http://www.all-model-railroading.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?p=125985
http://pdfdatabase.com/index.php?q=bascule+bridge+design+pdf

Best of luck on it, and send us some pics of the finished project!


----------



## T-Man

Most scratch building is done with pictures and conversion to scale.
1 foot is 1/4 inch in O scale HO is 2 feet to 1/4.
If you want plans find the real thing. Basic dimensions should be available.


----------

